# Wake up  "ROLL CALL"



## C Nash (Dec 26, 2013)

Not a lot going on here on the forum.  Time to find out who all are still around?  :excitement:


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 26, 2013)

I still peep in and see what going on, and most the time it is nothing


----------



## wildcatervin (Dec 27, 2013)

Still here myself.look everyday,but not much going on.Was headed out to AZ but the doc changed my mind.Big C showed up again,if I get that taken care off will try to head out later.Anyhow enjoy new years and drive safe if you are out.


----------



## rjf7g (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm here...


----------



## LEN (Dec 27, 2013)

I am here almost everyday maybe two three times, but home at the moment and not doing much in the way of the MH. That will change in about 20 or so days as we start out for AZ and the surrounding states. Saaw a couple members in my path, may well have too look for a free soda here and there.
DAM  COLD and not the weather!

LEN


----------



## Shadow (Dec 27, 2013)

Still check the forum almost daily. Have learned lots about rving and trouble shooting by reading others post. Did get out before Christmas with the 5th wheel for a few days and got some much needed fishing in. Hoping 2014 gets us out on the road more. Chelse if you come this way again let us know.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 27, 2013)

Butch, thinking south this year as soon as we get the January Dr. app out of the way.  Never know which way we go till the MH turns so watch for us.  Sure would like to hunt some of them hugh Texas Bass.:excitement:


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 27, 2013)

just checked in and no one is here, but they have been, and that is good. Glad you was out for a few days Butch. I am taking Maria to Biloxi for 4-5 days for her birthday, will not take the MH, we have 6 free nights so we will enjoy them.  But, we aren't heading west this year, we heading north for a change. As of now our plans are moving out on the 26 of March to Good Sam's Rally in Perry, Georgia come home on the 29 and change cloths pick up the daughter and grand kids then to Washington DC to see the War memorials and see the Cherry Trees blossoms. We will drop the company off in Richmond VA for them to visit the daughter cousin. After this trip we will be heading to Panama City for a week, maybe longer, who knows. I hope to bump into some of ya'll along the way.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 27, 2013)

Well, I just got the fuel pump on the Onan generator and it works fine. Ready for some boondocking again now.  OEM from Onan over 100 dollars.  Found a low pressure pump on Amazone for 37 dollars and free ship.  Did  relocate where it was installed but got it where it is easy to get to now. Could have installed in original place but like it where I can get to it easier.  As I get older it gets harder to crawl under the MH. LOL


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 27, 2013)

so glad that is a completed job, I now know you be looking to get back out on the road. But you can have the boon docking camping, I love FHU or at least water and power. Guess I am spoiled, but who cares, I love camping anytime I can or anyplace.


----------



## akjimny (Dec 27, 2013)

Boss Lady and I are still here.  I check the forum about once a week.  No camping up here in Alaska as the Anchorage temps have been getting down to -20 already.  Motorhome is out in the back yard, parked on the nice new parking spot I made for it this summer.  All that's left is to run a power line out so I don't have to use an extension cord.  Everybody stay safe down there and if anyone decides to come up to Alaska this coming summer, drop me a line and we'll get together for coffee, if nothing else.

Happy New year to all!


----------



## Shadow (Dec 28, 2013)

Tks Hollis, Just keep us posted when your out and about. Panama City and Gulf Shores is a couple of our favorite stops when out. And of course those darn Biloxi casinos!!


----------



## C Nash (Dec 28, 2013)

Hollis some of the best camping is in the out of way places away from the crowds.  Boondocking is ok for a few days. See nature at its best.  Good way to extresize the generator.


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 28, 2013)

well I agree with you SOMEWHAT Nash, but using the genset also use the gas out of the gas tank of the MH. So I rather not do that unless I have to. BECAUSE I am cheap, I prefer the parks power . But I guess if you weigh out the cost of the park fee vs. the cost of some gas, it may be cheaper to boon dock.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2013)

I am here ,, but do alot of trolling ,, but i still read all ,, Have a Happy New Year ,, all the forums folks ,, and stay safe in ur travels ,, want u all to be able to travel agian :applause:


----------



## LEN (Dec 28, 2013)

WE use the boondocking(and we enjoy it quiet) to offset the resort costs. Running the diesel gen about two hours in the morning and three in the evening cost$ $10 maybe less. Then a week in the resorts make a hob nobbing break.

LEN


----------



## Violet22251 (Dec 29, 2013)

We're still here.  I check the forum at least once per day.  We are spending the winter in Port Aransas, TX.


----------



## libslowmo1 (Dec 29, 2013)

I check in about every other week or so.  Sometimes re-reading post that have been available for a while.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 29, 2013)

There are 63 guest viewing the forum right now.  Sign in and join the discussions..


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 30, 2013)

I am here!!  Just been busy lately!


----------



## Shadow (Jan 5, 2014)

Hope everyone is ready for this cold blast! Went down and winterized the 5th wheel yesterday. Only the second time since we owned it!  brrrr


----------



## C Nash (Jan 5, 2014)

Butch, I went out and turned on the furnace and set it at 40 degree.  Turned on the winter system. have blown out the water lines so hope I will be ok.  Still planning on leaving last of Jan.  Just heard 5 tomorrow night here.  Am I still in Alabama?


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 5, 2014)

well tonight low in the 30s, but tomorrow going to be cold high 34 low 11-13 degrees. Now that is cold for us. I have winterized the MH and have 2 small electric heaters going also. I am going to adjust the pool pump to run 24/7 for a while to keep the water moving, and hope it does not freeze. Now for the house, heater on fireplace going, and the electric blanket will be on. Just staying warm and hope this winter blast gets the hell out of here.


----------



## rjf7g (Jan 5, 2014)

They're saying our low on Tuesday may be below ZERO...not what we are used to in central Virginia!


----------



## C Nash (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank goodness for global warming or it would be really cold.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2014)

we are spose to hit about 3 to 0 in the am ,, and snow ,, and the bad part ,, highs only in the 20's ,,, as Nash said ,, good thing for global warming ,, " now where was that adress i had on the eqator ?" :concern:


----------



## akjimny (Jan 5, 2014)

Anchorage forecast for tomorrow is 35 degrees and rain.  Everybody stay safe and warm and I'm hoping you all did a good job winterizing your rigs.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 5, 2014)

Jim they just said on forcast that it would be warmer in Fairbanks Ak tomorrow than here in Alabama.


----------



## rjf7g (Jan 6, 2014)

It's 13ÂºF here right now and dropping a degree or so every 30-40 minutes...windy as heck, too!!


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 7, 2014)

well we hit 14 last night and the wind was up. well the wind did go away , but the cold is still hanging around. Maybe it will hit around 22 tonight and not as cold as it was last night. So all my friends, be careful and stay as warm as you can


----------



## stoop (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm still here as well. Stationed at home base currently; planning for Myrtle Beach this summer though. Hope the ole' TT holds together for the long haul from TX. Happy trails to all.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 7, 2014)

10 here this morning!!  The pond was froze.  Guess I can go ice fishing LOL.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 7, 2014)

stoop just take your time, and make sure it not over loaded and the tires are ok


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 7, 2014)

get you post hole digger and you almost there


----------



## Shadow (Jan 13, 2014)

Winterized last week, mowing the grass this week!  :


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 13, 2014)

We were 3 one morning last week, mid 50's today but chance of snow on Wed.  Not gonna dewinterize for a while...but hanging in there.


----------



## krsmitty (Jan 22, 2014)

Still here off and on. Just back from a long weekend at Manatee Springs Stat Park, FL


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 22, 2014)

well we just went thru another very cold night here last night. The temps was down to 22. I am so looking to spring for some good camping weather. But we will be camping next month at Florence Marina State Park, in Omaha Ga.


----------



## vanole (Jan 22, 2014)

Sitting here in SW Miami and the past couple of weeks temps have been below normal.  Think we have had one night in the upper 30's and couple in the mid 40's.  Been a pretty wet snowbird season thus far.  However much better than the pics my wife sent me this morning of our house in Va Beach.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 22, 2014)

Guess the Hornets predicted weather right this winter. They built ther hive about 2 foot off the ground here and it has been cold.  Acorn hulls also covered most of the acorn.  Just a couple old folks sayings that have proven true this winter.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 22, 2014)

well being one of those old folks. I have never heard about the hornets building there nest so low to the ground to have anything to do with predicting the weather. But just because I am old, I am still eager to learn, so tell me about the hornets prediction. Not being argumenta here, just asking to learn. Remember there is 150 acres behind my home and it's all wooded. And I have always looked up for them, not low, but will now.
thanks to my friend Nash


----------



## C Nash (Jan 23, 2014)

Hollis, saying is if the hornets build low a cold winter.  High in a tree means a mild winter.  Acorns with their hull covering most of the acorn cold winter.   Also something about a wooley worms but forget this one LOL.  And remember I might have it all backwards.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 23, 2014)

Here are some of the old sayings Hollis http://www.granny-miller.com/50-old-time-weather-proverbs-signs/


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 23, 2014)

THANKS NASH, I really enjoyed reading granny-miller prediction


----------

